# Problem concerning audio CD



## petruchko (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey,

I'm a debian user totaly new in freeBSD's world.
I made a first install last week-end, and it globaly seems to work somehow by now. At least I managed to fix all I've been confronted to! (especially that f***'n mouse in X!)

But after a few hours trying to listen to an audio CD, I still have no sound... My laptop can play mp3 and ogg, I have sound while watching a video, I can read Ogg or mp3 from a CDR as well as from a DVD, but no ways to listen to a "normal" CD...
xmms find the tracks and pretend to play it, as cdcontrol is doing... And I surely have no error message.

If someone's got an idea...
cheers

Pier


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 3, 2009)

look in xmms plugins... i haven't been using xmms for years, but i remember answer was in xmms plugin related to cd's. 
I think you need to specify output device and cd-rom...

i suggest you try mplayer, which is great.
i use it for just anything... playing videos, movies, music, cd's, internet radio, streams... etc

it also have gui [i don't use it]
i have written script to control mplayer in slave mode [daemon]...
i'm updating it regularly, and tomorrow i will release another update
http://killasmurf86.lv/data/download/playd.sh.bz2
http://killasmurf86.lv/en.html


----------

